# Grain prices per ton where you live



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I am curious, what do you guys have for grain prices? Here it is 191.00/ton for corn meal, 191.00/ton for distillers and wheat mids. Soybean meal is 280.00+/ton. Curious to what your paying in other regions per ton. Would be nice if grain came down next fall when the milk prices are projected to be around 17.50, I am estimating ill get over 18.00 based on what I get now which is 16.05 or so/cwt, and ther base being 15.20 or so.


Thanks!


Jeff


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

I get a special mix:
1200 lbs whole oats
500 lbs beet pulp
300 lbs. boss

for 420.00 a ton. It lasts about 3 months feeding 4 momma cows.
this, I soak 10 gallons at a time and then drizzle molasses on it. The molasses is 30.00 for a 50lb drum. It lasts about 3 months

Then I add about 1 gallon of rice bran, and feed to my cows. They love it.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

A 16% Protein ground dairy feed delivered in bulk is currently at $183/Ton.
The mix includes shelled corn, barley, dried distiller's grain, Soybean Meal, Molasses, Minerals, and Salt.

Mailbox Milk Price currently $16.24.


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Am paying $170 per ton (delivered bulk) for an 18% all natural pellet

Feb. mail box price was $17.09


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Heck I'm paying $140/ton for either wheat or barley and then need to roll it. I've noticed that complete feeds in the east and south are almost the same price as unprocessed grains here.

Bobg
southeastern Washington


----------

